# Dove's Woodshed



## Dove (Mar 31, 2008)

*Kitchenelf brought this to my attention today on the phone..The woodshed needs remodeled  What do you think??

I opened my woodshed several years ago for those who misbehaved here..LOL I have a sturdy Hickory Switch just waiting for y'all...hehe. 

I said how about padded walls and a glass chandelier?
she said "how about a hot tub.  I don't think so Elf.

Any imput?
Marge*


----------



## pdswife (Apr 1, 2008)

a hard uncomfy stool for time outs??


----------



## Katie H (Apr 1, 2008)

I really think it needs some recordings for "whomever" is in the woodshed of things that would really make them crazy.  That is, classical music who really, really loves head-banger kinds of stuff, etc.  Poetry readings would come under the same heading.  I'm particularly happy with William Cullen Bryant's _Thanaptopsis_.  It's especially good to have the "victim," I mean student, memorize.  One can never get too much culture.

IMO _The Raven_ is soooo overdone.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2008)

why is buck perched upon my chamber door?

lol, i love the raven. here is my favourite version: hi5 - Video - The Raven - The Simpsons


----------



## Buck (Apr 1, 2008)

buckytom said:


> why is buck perched upon my chamber door?




I shall haunt you evermore.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey, Miss Dove, who's been your most frequent "visitor"?  Just curious---you might want to ask him (and we know the chances of it being a HIM are about 90%) what he'd prefer..........


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2008)

a seat for buck, gw, and mav?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't forget a giant chalkboard and enough chalk to write, "I will not..." a zillion times, and a dunce cap.  There has to be something to do while waiting for one's turn.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

unfortunately, I think that the miscreants' major problem is that they're too intelligent for their own good and it gets them into trouble.....and as for the chalkboard they will just find a computer program to do it for them.......the worst punishment would be to send them there with no computer and to stare at the cracks on the wall (wood in this case) all day.......happened to my son when he was 15.........wasn't doing his homework....they chased him down put him in room 13 and gave him 2 bathroom and a lunch break and if he got up he had another day of room 13.  Guess what?  My son who always learns the hard way got up  and he spent another day in there........he said that he memorized every crevice and crannies on those 4 bare walls.  Never had a problem turning in homework after that............


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 1, 2008)

elevator music?


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

may work........


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

though after 48 hours my son would have listened to my music........


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

goodness, SuzieQ, you weren't kidding about getting up early were you??????  I just looked at the time......I thought that I got up early............well, I guess Legos Lassie needs an eye on her doesn't she???


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Dove needs to add hard labor to the mix. Do you need a new roof or the house painted? If not maybe they can dig large holes fill them back up and then start over.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

Dove said:
			
		

> I said how about padded walls and a glass chandelier?
> she said "how about a hot tub. I don't think so Elf.


 what's wrong with a hot tub 

And don't put that chandelier right over the tub, either


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> unfortunately, I think that the miscreants' major problem is that they're too intelligent for their own good and it gets them into trouble.....and as for the chalkboard they will just find a computer program to do it for them.......the worst punishment would be to send them there with no computer and to stare at the cracks on the wall (wood in this case) all day.......happened to my son when he was 15.........wasn't doing his homework....they chased him down put him in room 13 and gave him 2 bathroom and a lunch break and if he got up he had another day of room 13.  Guess what?  My son who always learns the hard way got up  and he spent another day in there........he said that he memorized every crevice and crannies on those 4 bare walls.  Never had a problem turning in homework after that............


 My naughty son Nick decided homework was a waste of time in 2nd grade since he always aced all his tests. His teacher thought otherwise and made him write a looonnng apology letter to me _every single day_ he didn't turn in homework. Stuff like "I am heartily sorry for disappointing you again" and "I sincerely apologize for failing in my duties once again". It took half the school year but he finally started doing his homework. This same son was caught shooting spit wads on the bathroom ceiling. There was quite a mound up there. The principal had a method for curbing this. She made the offender make, glue down, and number 100 spit wads on paper and turn them in to her. She said by the time they made 100 spit wads, they were usually cured. Sadly, my Nick turned it into an art project and glued them all onto a large posterboard. He used full-color, illuminated numbers and decorated the entire board with flowers and glitter and attached a card that said "A Gift For You"!


----------



## DawnT (Apr 1, 2008)

kitchenelf, um, I might be going out on a limb here but, isn't the woodshed supposed to be for punishment?!?  How is a hot tub punishment, unless you are the one who has to clean and sanitize it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 1, 2008)

DawnT said:


> kitchenelf, um, I might be going out on a limb here but, isn't the woodshed supposed to be for punishment?!?  How is a hot tub punishment, unless you are the one who has to clean and sanitize it?


That's a great idea, Dawn. We could make them hand out towels, fetch drinks, and clean the hot tub for those of us at DC who know how to behave!


----------



## DawnT (Apr 1, 2008)

So does that mean we get to go to the woodshed when we are good and the "bad ones" wait on us?!?!  AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 1, 2008)

DawnT said:


> So does that mean we get to go to the woodshed when we are good and the "bad ones" wait on us?!?!  AWESOME!!!


Well, yeah. The punishment isn't nearly as effective unless there are people around to point and laugh! (Oh wait, is that naughty enough to make Dove punish _us_???? This is too confusing but I do think a hot tub is good no matter where it is!)


----------



## DawnT (Apr 1, 2008)

How about a hot tub shed next to the woodshed?  Then those that are behaving, can watch the one that were "misbehaving"!!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> ...the worst punishment would be to send them there with no computer and to stare at the cracks on the wall (wood in this case) all day.......happened to my son when he was 15.........wasn't doing his homework....they chased him down put him in room 13 and gave him 2 bathroom and a lunch break and if he got up he had another day of room 13. Guess what? My son who always learns the hard way got up and he spent another day in there........he said that he memorized every crevice and crannies on those 4 bare walls. Never had a problem turning in homework after that............


How funny!  One year the other 4th grade teachers decided to have the kids who didn't behave go to detention during lunch and recess (they still got lunch but had to eat it in the detention room).  We took turns doing detention duty.  Most of them had the kids do homework or read, or just lay their heads down.  I didn't do that.  In my opinion, they were not there to do their homework, which would free them up to goof off more at home, and sleeping was a treat which allowed them to get away from detention mentally if not physically.  When I had detention they sat and looked forward.  They were not allowed to look anywhere but at me.  Also, if they dropped their food on the floor they had to do another day of detention.  One parent objected to it because her son said that it was an accident that he dropped his food all over the floor (she was also the head custodian), but when I explained my position, she was fine with it.  He was the only one who ever dropped his food--can you imagine how many "accidents" there would have been if I let them get by with it?  Anyway, needless to say the kids hated doing detention in my room (but they still liked me, and they admitted I was fair).  I even heard some kids in other classes ask which teacher had detention that week, and if it was me they waited to misbehave!  I wasn't able to get work done or read or anything when I did detention, like the other teachers did, but it was worth it to me.  By the way, the other teachers decided against having detention after that year--partly because they didn't want to do it, but also because some teachers (like me) only gave detention for fairly serious things, and others gave it for petty things.  

Fisher's Mom, I have made kids write apology letters too!  I mostly did it when they had given a sub or their special area teachers a hard time, but sometimes for other things too.  Once, when they wouldn't stop talking during morning announcements, I had them all write a letter to the principal, telling him why they felt what they had to say was more important than what he had to say.  I did not send those letters to him, but I told them I would the next time they had to do it.  

I'm so mean!  

Barbara


----------



## DawnT (Apr 1, 2008)

Barbara L,  I once caught a student writing on a table in the cafeteria during study hall.  I gave him the option of being sent to detention or having me dole out the punishment.  He chose me(silly boy).  I gave him a sponge and a bucket of soapy water and he had to wash all the tables that were not being used, dry them and then ask everyone to move to the ones he had just washed so he could wash the rest of the tables.  As if that wasn't enough, I then had him call his mother and explain what he had just finished doing and why.  Needless to say, he never wrote on another table again, and his mother was pleased to say that his new chore at home was to wash the dinner table at home!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 1, 2008)

DawnT said:


> Barbara L,  I once caught a student writing on a table in the cafeteria during study hall.  I gave him the option of being sent to detention or having me dole out the punishment.  He chose me(silly boy).  I gave him a sponge and a bucket of soapy water and he had to wash all the tables that were not being used, dry them and then ask everyone to move to the ones he had just washed so he could wash the rest of the tables.  As if that wasn't enough, I then had him call his mother and explain what he had just finished doing and why.  Needless to say, he never wrote on another table again, and his mother was pleased to say that his new chore at home was to wash the dinner table at home!!!


I love that! Make the punishment fit the crime. And really, that's the kind of "guidance" they never forget.


----------



## DawnT (Apr 1, 2008)

I actually had his sister last week and she asked if I was "That Teacher". LOL!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> goodness, SuzieQ, you weren't kidding about getting up early were you?????? I just looked at the time......I thought that I got up early............well, I guess Legos Lassie needs an eye on her doesn't she???


 
LOL I was up an hour and a half by that time!!!
I usually get up at 4. Legos must be removed by 6:30.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 1, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> LOL I was up an hour and a half by that time!!!
> I usually get up at 4. Legos must be removed by 6:30.


I'm exactly the opposite.  If I am up at 4:00 a.m. (which I usually am), it is because I haven't gone to bed yet.

Barbara


----------



## Dove (Apr 1, 2008)

Barbara..you and I have the same problem..I don't know what i will do when the N.C. family goes to bed at 9PM. I will be sleeping in the same room with Paul's niece. (she is a retired school teacher)+++++++++++++Marge gets a trip  to the woodshed++++++++Maybe a hot tub Elf just might work. LOL  

I think a tub just outside the shed would work too..and a hard bench to sit on since there will be room for more than one..I am sworn to secrecy as to who the last "visitor" was .He was nice about reporting in on time though. ( I once dated a Drill Sargent in the Marine Corps..so beware) [/B]


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 1, 2008)

Dove said:


> Barbara..you and I have the same problem..I don't know what i will do when the N.C. family goes to bed at 9PM. I will be sleeping in the same room with Paul's niece. (she is a retired school teacher)...


You will have to sneak out and get online--we can chat!    Yikes--9p.m. here is only 6p.m. where you are from.  You are either going to have to adjust quickly or just resign yourself to not getting any sleep!  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Barbara......I'm setting an alarm clock for you that will deliver a computer shock if you stay up too late ......I've witnessed first hand how late you stay up online because your wee hours are my  late afternoons..........and you need your sleep, GF........


Marge.......I bet I have an idea as to the top 3 winners.......when your new woodshed is built we need to have an inauguration party and the nbr. 1 visitor needs to break a champagne bottle over the front door and then we'll all hop into the hot tub and celebrate......Mudbug can probably get you a good deal on one...he seems to be fairly experienced in that dept.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> My naughty son Nick decided homework was a waste of time in 2nd grade since he always aced all his tests. His teacher thought otherwise and made him write a looonnng apology letter to me _every single day_ he didn't turn in homework. Stuff like "I am heartily sorry for disappointing you again" and "I sincerely apologize for failing in my duties once again". It took half the school year but he finally started doing his homework. This same son was caught shooting spit wads on the bathroom ceiling. There was quite a mound up there. The principal had a method for curbing this. She made the offender make, glue down, and number 100 spit wads on paper and turn them in to her. She said by the time they made 100 spit wads, they were usually cured. Sadly, my Nick turned it into an art project and glued them all onto a large posterboard. He used full-color, illuminated numbers and decorated the entire board with flowers and glitter and attached a card that said "A Gift For You"!



LOL!  Tomorrow's engineer!


----------



## SixSix210 (Apr 2, 2008)

sensory deprivation chamber?  

how about fran dresher?


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

you're cruel.....I rather listen to nails scraping across a chalkboard than Fran's "melodic voice"


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 2, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Barbara......I'm setting an alarm clock for you that will deliver a computer shock if you stay up too late ......I've witnessed first hand how late you stay up online because your wee hours are my late afternoons..........and you need your sleep, GF........


LOL  I sleep, but I just don't do it when everyone else does!  Now that I am working (a whole 4.5 hours this week--lol) afternoons, it works out pretty well.  I just sleep later than I used to.  When I get a regular teaching job again, it will take some getting used to getting back on a regular sleep schedule!  Not that I ever got to bed early.  I do need to work on it though!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

I understand......try a 12 hour time zone difference...... the  jetlag is  not fun.......and I see that you are online........  Maybe you're on Kazakh time?  Come for a visit!!  We're dying for teachers over here........


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 2, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I understand......try a 12 hour time zone difference...... the jetlag is not fun.......and I see that you are online........ Maybe you're on Kazakh time? Come for a visit!! We're dying for teachers over here........


Do they have any CAD jobs for James?  Don't be surprised if you find us on your doorstep!  

Barbara


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

I think you should just shut them in with whoever's kid is being the biggest pain that day it would do the trick. Or you can force them to listen to the advice of their in-laws played over and over.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 2, 2008)

Go ahead. Make the woodshed as diabolical as you want to. I don't know why, maybe it's because I'm sooooo lovable and cute. But I've never been called to the woodshed. Now some of my buddies around here... I won't mention any names.

If I were placed in an empty woodshed, I'd be studdying the insects that always inhbit such structures, or the thinkness, length, and suppleness of the switch. I could spend hours imagining shapes, or people's faces in the woodgrains. Or I could even be creating my next novel. I never get board. I create recipes in my head, or engineer different possibilities for making the perfect, biodegradable fishing lure, or how to make a boat more efficient and faster. I don't even need pencil and paper.

My parents were always perplexed about how to punish me. People with active minds are hard to bore. But if you have to punnish the unruly and creative types, nothing works mutch better than giving them some simplistic and repititous task that has little or no meaning. But even then, one can simply flip a switch in one's mind as it were, and find the benefits of the chore. Digging worthless holes, filling them in, and re-digging builds discipline, endurance, strength, and physical stamina. Whitewashing a fence builds hand/eye coordination and flexibility. Any physical labor can be used to better oneself.

Just how do you punish someone when they insist on looking at the positive aspects of anything that is done to them. Make me sit still and completely quiet and I'll use the time to meditate, or relax myself. You can't win.

Make me listen to music that I don't care for, and I'll start analyzing the note structures, or the lyrical content, or the effectiveness of the subject. I can find something positive about virtually everything.

Now what am I going to launch next from the trebutchet at B's Girl's house? Hmmmmm.  I think maybe that 3-day old pot of boiled dinner that got left out on the counter could be put into a propper baloon and down her chimney.

Ahahahahaha.

Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Gross! I am so glad I don't have a chimney!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, it was so easy to punish my daughter when she was in middle school.  Told her the night before  to have all of her band stuff ready for a band concert.......long trip and not much time.......I was greeted with hurried and annoyed "I will.......I will.....I will......'s etc., etc., "  Sure enough the next afternoon she is running around the house like a chicken without a head finding this and that and me screaming at her to hurry up.......she had done ZIP as far as having everything ready---when she fumbled thru the laundry I had to restrain myself from just  letting her have it......then I thought of a more diabolical plan which calmed my nerves..........finally we get into the car and as usual she reaches to put on her favorite music.......oh, no........mon cherie......since you didn't do what I asked you to do and you reassured me that you'd be ready your punishment is to listen to MY music the whole way there and the whole way back......I then turned on my favorite soothing Enya DVD.......and she had no ipod or earplugs to drown  out my music.......it was sheer torture for her........if you make me wait for your music then you're listening to mine......for once I was glad that it was a long trip....hahaha


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Oh, it was so easy to punish my daughter when she was in middle school. Told her the night before to have all of her band stuff ready for a band concert.......long trip and not much time.......I was greeted with hurried and annoyed "I will.......I will.....I will......'s etc., etc., " Sure enough the next afternoon she is running around the house like a chicken without a head finding this and that and me screaming at her to hurry up.......she had done ZIP as far as having everything ready---when she fumbled thru the laundry I had to restrain myself from just letting her have it......then I thought of a more diabolical plan which calmed my nerves..........finally we get into the car and as usual she reaches to put on her favorite music.......oh, no........mon cherie......since you didn't do what I asked you to do and you reassured me that you'd be ready your punishment is to listen to MY music the whole way there and the whole way back......I then turned on my favorite soothing Enya DVD.......and she had no ipod or earplugs to drown out my music.......it was sheer torture for her........if you make me wait for your music then you're listening to mine......for once I was glad that it was a long trip....hahaha


 

There are few things worse than listening to music that you just don't like.  Thats' great.  Another great tactic is to amke their own punishment.  With my kids, they always picked something out more sever than I would have chosen.  And, after the punishment was decided upon, and agreed upon by all parties, I would tell them what I would have chosen.  It drove them nuts that there were harder on themselves than I would have been.  It also taught them the value of integrity and evaluating choices before you acted, or failed to act on those choices.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

P.S. before anyone gets any ideas, no, I won't choose my own punishment!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL, GW.....great tactic.......!  But it was so much fun watching her sit there with her mouth all pursed up and her jaw muscles clenching.......believe me she would NOT have chosen to listen to Enya as punishment and I had 5 DVD's..............hahaha......most peaceful and quiet ride I ever had with her........she plans on going to law school so I guess I'd better watch out......


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Do they have any CAD jobs for James?  Don't be surprised if you find us on your doorstep!
> 
> Barbara


  I just saw this.......you and James are welcomed anytime!!


----------

